# Best Camera to record cubing



## Tavin25 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey, guys, I was planning to buy a camera to record my self cubing in competitions and at home. I was wondering which one to buy as I don't have any idea on cameras to record yourself cubing. My budget maximum is $500 dollars. Can you guys plz give me some suggestions.

Regards
Tavin


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Honestly, if you have a decent cellphone released in the past 1-2 years, it should do the job just fine. A good amount of phones can record in 4K60 these days.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Oct 5, 2019)

go pro just released the hero 8 black for 380 on pre order


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 6, 2019)

Same question for me, but only like $50 AUD... Idk what that is in USD. Anything cheaper? Just for at comps tho


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Same question for me, but only like $50 AUD... Idk what that is in USD. Anything cheaper? Just for at comps tho


Again, do you have a decent smartphone? That should be good enough.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 6, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Again, do you have a decent smartphone? That should be good enough.


No, not really. I have a smartphone but the camera is crap. I'll shop around I guess and see what I can find


----------



## Tabe (Oct 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> No, not really. I have a smartphone but the camera is crap. I'll shop around I guess and see what I can find


Check Amazon. They have a 4k camera as deal of the day today here in the US for less than $50.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 6, 2019)

What amount of pixels do I need for decent quality? 4k is 4,000 pixels, right?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> What amount of pixels do I need for decent quality? 4k is 4,000 pixels, right?


4k is 3840x2160 resolution. Not at all needed. 

You can get away with 720p, which is 1280x720. 

However, what you want is 1080p - 1920x1080.

Ideally, you want 60 fps as well. So 1080p60 or 4k60.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 6, 2019)

Look on aliexpress for cheap action cams. 

Yeah use a smartphone if you have one but having a dedicated camera for filming can be better.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 8, 2019)

I've seen a few people use something like this: 

Mini camera

I have no idea how good they are, but I'm considering getting one. It's like 4-5 bucks including shipping in some cases, so there's no real risk.


----------



## cuberboy11 (Oct 8, 2019)

my smashed up iphone 4 camera workz well


----------



## brododragon (Feb 1, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I've seen a few people use something like this:
> 
> Mini camera
> 
> I have no idea how good they are, but I'm considering getting one. It's like 4-5 bucks including shipping in some cases, so there's no real risk.



Do you know any other places that sell this? It's currently unavailable from there.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 2, 2020)

Really surprised no one cares about Slo Mo. Record in 120 fps on a Go Pro Hero 8 black and you'll have some amazing video.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 2, 2020)

Best bang for your buck for a camera is your iPhone.


----------



## Tom Joad (Feb 3, 2020)

Stupid question but I’m still surprised I never see it asked by anyone else:

What about something that will make the camera/ iPhone sit at the perfect angle to record my solve with the whole of me on the video, like what the top cubers do at competitions.

I want to effortlessly video my competition solves but I can’t just take out my iphone and think about what to lean it against as I start my solve...

What do Max etc use?


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Feb 3, 2020)

M


Tom Joad said:


> Stupid question but I’m still surprised I never see it asked by anyone else:
> 
> What about something that will make the camera/ iPhone sit at the perfect angle to record my solve with the whole of me on the video, like what the top cubers do at competitions.
> 
> ...


Max uses a GoPro, I’d get a mini tripod with a phone adapter for comps


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 3, 2020)

Tom Joad said:


> Stupid question but I’m still surprised I never see it asked by anyone else:
> 
> What about something that will make the camera/ iPhone sit at the perfect angle to record my solve with the whole of me on the video, like what the top cubers do at competitions.
> 
> ...


Keaton uses an X Cube


----------



## Tom Joad (Feb 3, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> M
> 
> Max uses a GoPro, I’d get a mini tripod with a phone adapter for comps





Cubingcubecuber said:


> Keaton uses an X Cube



Thanks!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 20, 2020)

Tom Joad said:


> Stupid question but I’m still surprised I never see it asked by anyone else:
> 
> What about something that will make the camera/ iPhone sit at the perfect angle to record my solve with the whole of me on the video, like what the top cubers do at competitions.
> 
> ...


Use a mini gorilla tripod and a sports cam with a very wide angle. Many little tripods come with a "smart" phone holder if you don't want to buy a camera.


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 20, 2020)

Tom Joad said:


> Stupid question but I’m still surprised I never see it asked by anyone else:
> 
> What about something that will make the camera/ iPhone sit at the perfect angle to record my solve with the whole of me on the video, like what the top cubers do at competitions.
> 
> ...


just use a broken 7x7 as a camera stand


----------

